# Any Automobile Drawers?



## Car Fox (Mar 17, 2013)

Can anyone draw an automobile? I was wondering because I recently began to, and I'm becoming rather better at it each time. This isn't an uncommon subject, but I had to ask.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 17, 2013)

Oddly enough I know Sanny likes drawing mech and cars but often gets stuck with furry porn NSFW material http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sanny

One pro off the top of my head is Dwayne Vance - http://www.futureelements.net/


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 17, 2013)

Very interesting. Though Sanny's fate was kinda sad once I thought about it.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 17, 2013)

I have to admit that when I read the title of this thread what I thought about was :


----------



## mapdark (Mar 17, 2013)

I have to admit that when I read the title of this thread what I thought about was :


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 17, 2013)

What is it? It can't tell what the piece supposed to be.
... oooohhhh, I get it.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8034926/   and I'm actually painting one right now http://alradeck.tumblr.com/post/44655832100/this-image-has-been-fighting-me-like-mad-but-i

Drawing cars is actually one of the first things I learned to do


----------



## Sanny (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is my guide for cars in art, mainly perspective and dimentisons is key, but one important factor to me is give the car same treratment as a character, as they will flex a bit and the wheels will on most cars try to stand on all 4 wheels at al time.

And for complex car desgins (viper, varius italian cars and so on) use the wheelartches as the marker for posision it in the relm of a space, every body will chagne but the wheleartches will allways on every car be allined and use that as a quide to make a car not look as it twists or so, hecne i recomend get more then 1 angle on a car for refrence, as even if a photo is perfect for the perspective rember that cameas slightly distort the perspectives as we aheve 2 eyes cameras has only one.


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 30, 2013)

Sanny said:


> Here is my guide for cars in art, mainly perspective and dimentisons is key, but one important factor to me is give the car same treratment as a character, as they will flex a bit and the wheels will on most cars try to stand on all 4 wheels at al time.
> 
> And for complex car desgins (viper, varius italian cars and so on) use the wheelartches as the marker for posision it in the relm of a space, every body will chagne but the wheleartches will allways on every car be allined and use that as a quide to make a car not look as it twists or so, hecne i recomend get more then 1 angle on a car for refrence, as even if a photo is perfect for the perspective rember that cameas slightly distort the perspectives as we aheve 2 eyes cameras has only one.



Luckaly, I have Gran Turismo to help me with this, thank you for the suggestion. GT has a photo mode, so I'm practically set with that.


----------



## Sanny (Mar 30, 2013)

yes GT 4 and i think 5 also has a great photo mode with gives you ability to look around cars for details and get a idea of their shapes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 30, 2013)

http://ctrlpaint.com/videos/form-not-shape


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 30, 2013)

@Sanny: yes GT5 has a photo mode, obviously more improved than that in GT4. That, and with over 1,000 cars to reference in GT5, you'll definitely learn a lot from it.

@Arshes Nei: The video practically put the things I learned recently into wording, which helps, because now I have something to remember. The video also made me realize how simple the shape of a car really is.


----------



## Sanny (Apr 4, 2013)

1000 id call bit of a stretch (have the game) as the issue is they have to many of same cars and rate it as a unique car, and a severe absence of variation of European and American cars.


----------



## emptydesign (Apr 6, 2013)

For cars, and all things in general, you need to break them down into very basic shapes and once you establish a base, you can cut/carve/pull/distort the shape into anything you want. Post up what you work on!


----------

